Ask HN: Which sensors can be used to detect bees and butterflies? - xstartup
======
Amir6
Depending on where you are trying to find them, a Red Edge or NIR sensor can
also help. I have done this for a project way back so let me know if you like
to have a conversation about it.

------
oblib
I imagine that both image and sound recognition could be used.

